# More Pics Of The Verge



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

More pics of the Verge.




























Rabbit


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

What's a "Verge"?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verge_escapement


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah cool, thanks







I thought it was a kind of grass border


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

rhaythorne said:


> What's a "Verge"?


Here is a line drawing of an early verge movement. Considering the tools they had in them days, to make a pocket watch with this movement is a wonderful piece of work.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Brilliant, thanks. That's much clearer


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Verge .................................................................. Anchor

















If you want to read up a bit more on why the anchor movement replaced the verge look at the link below (page 2 has a lot about watch movements)

http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Hall/3934/anchor.html


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I used to own this rather wonderful 16th century monastic clock. It has a verge escapement.

If it was the real thing, one of my servants would be typing this reply because I'd be out on the golf course or on a beach somewhere, or on my yacht, etc. This is a copy, although sadly whoever made it hasn't signed it, which is a shame, because they've done a very good job. I imagine its probably about 40 years old.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I used to own this rather wonderful 16th century monastic clock. It has a verge escapement.
> 
> If it was the real thing, one of my servants would be typing this reply because I'd be out on the golf course or on a beach somewhere, or on my yacht, etc. This is a copy, although sadly whoever made it hasn't signed it, which is a shame, because they've done a very good job. I imagine its probably about 40 years old.










Different


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I used to own this rather wonderful 16th century monastic clock. It has a verge escapement.
> 
> If it was the real thing, one of my servants would be typing this reply because I'd be out on the golf course or on a beach somewhere, or on my yacht, etc. This is a copy, although sadly whoever made it hasn't signed it, which is a shame, because they've done a very good job. I imagine its probably about 40 years old.










Fantastic! Coolest garden/outdoor watch I ever seen.


----------

